# Feeding question



## Marine1 (Jan 10, 2007)

For those of you who are lucky enough to own dog faced puffers I have a question for you. I have a stars n stripes (about 2 inches) and I've had him for a couple of months now and he is doing great eating etc. The other night I had peas with my dinner and decided to pop one in the tank. The stars n stripes loved it. Is this ok to feed to them. The peas are frozen and the way i prepare them is just to steam them on the stove using a pot, water and one of those metal steam things that goes in the pot. Anyway, the peas are like candy to him he loves them. I have only fed it to him on two separate occassions. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Considering their natural diet is not vegetation, I wouldn't overdo the peas. As long as its getting plenty of meaty food in its diet, a few peas once in a while shouldn't hurt. There is vegetable matter in frozen formula food, and most puffers love that stuff. You might want to consider doing the frozen formula 1 cubes instead of the peas, though. It's sort of the same effect when the fish is eating it, especially if you break the cube into smaller chunks and then toss them in one at a time. This would be healthier for him in the long term. Too much of the peas could upset the fish's digestive system, which would not be something easy to fix, if even possible. 
Other foods you can offer: whole krill, silversides, fresh/frozen squid (uncooked), frozen clams, and small, raw shrimp. Most of this stuff can be found cheaper at the grocery store in the seafood section. 
Hope this helps!


----------

